# Post pictures of your holiday decorations!



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

*Season's greetings PersonalityCafe*​





The time of year has come again when many of us are gathering to celebrate holidays important to our cultures and religions. Now we can carry over those celebrations of Christmas, Hanukkah, Yule, Kwanzaa, etc. and festive excitement therein onto the forum. Feel free to post pictures of your Christmas trees, light-covered homes, snowmen, menorahs, and any other holiday decorations you have up this time of year. Happy Holidays to all roud:


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Our little tree we just decorated today.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

My first ever personally bought and decorated Christmas tree! roud: It's only about as tall as I am (hint: not very tall) but that's all that could fit in our apartment, really... I'm obsessed with it and don't ever want to take it down.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok so, I work as professional holiday decorator (yeah what the fuck right?). You'd be amazed at the places I've found glitter on my person.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)




----------

